

I’m the mayor. So what? - jamesjyu
http://blog.compete.com/2010/12/27/im-the-mayor-so-what/

======
elvirs
Finally an article by a non-fanboy about the real world. I am glad that their
traffic is getting flat because there has to be more innovation in location
based services industry other than pointless 'check-ins'

------
thinkcomp
What Foursquare and GoWalla are missing is the payment portion of things. It's
a lot more interesting knowing when you've bought something repeatedly
relative to merely knowing that you were kind of nearby.

(Hint: anyone from Foursquare or GoWalla, we're happy to talk!)

